
Ask HN: What are your thoughts on UnaOS/UnaPhone? - enig_matic7
https://unaos.com/
======
kseistrup
I'd like to think that the 5.5" screen is a design mistake. Now that Apple,
with the iPhone SE, has shrunk the phone to 4" we could hope that smaller
phones are gonna trend soon.

